
A detailed, first-hand write-up of how Hacking Team got owned - bashinator
http://pastebin.com/raw/0SNSvyjJ
======
bashinator
If you'd rather link to a news write-up of the events, Ars Technica is
excellent as usual.

[http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/04/how-hacking-team-
got...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/04/how-hacking-team-got-hacked-
phineas-phisher/)

